# I did something bad but I dont feel guilty



## TheLostGoodGuy (Nov 1, 2010)

Me and my wife have been seperated for a couple of months going on 3. Throughout this time she has called the cops on me three times. They never did anything cause they now we are going though a divorce and this is what she does when she is losing an arguement. I have never laid a hand on her or even threaten her with violence. She would say some cold stuff about keeping our child away from me until we go to court and I would yell at her and she would just expect me to leave her alone after she verbally knife me in the heart like I would jsut shut up after so cold ****. Well after months of hearing she hates me, Im the most selfish person she knows, that she married me only because she had a lapse in judgement, I have a small ______, the list goes on and on. I am none of these things. Well there was a girl who was going through a similar issue and we decided to hang out and enjoy eachothers company. She was getting the same emotional bet down as I was and well you guys can probably figure out were I am going with this. Im not going to lie I dont feel guilty at all. I was badmouthed almost every day and belittled for no reason at all. The STBXW was just trying to validate her kicking me out by drudging up every single little thing that I have ever done in our relationship. I dont know if you guys consider this cheating but I am completley diminshed by this woman and the constant threats of cop callin restraining orders and her keep my child from me has snuffed out any love that I have had for this woman. If anyone of you have read my previous post you know how much I have tried to make things right for us. No matter if I was nice or not the outcome would always be the same. A friend of ours knows of the situation and the things that have been said and done and he tells me man what does she do all day google what is the worst answer to give someone to break their heart. Well I am officailly done and even though she threw me out for some bull reason I will not go back to her ever again apologizing or asking her to forgive me or reconsider. There are other fish out there and I am not saying this girl is the one for me but damn it you dont catch a prize winner the first time you cast your net but it is nice to know that there are other options out there and it just going to take time. Please dont judge and tell me how bad of a person I am. I didnt want this divorce she did so why should i drag my feet any longer when she is probably doing the same thing.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

You're a horrible man....you should be ashamed of yourself !!!!



Just kidding.... 

Honestly....my initial thought was you were wrong for getting involved with that girl....

But then I read your other posts and I have to say I understand you....

Your marriage is not worth saving....all she's done to you.....wow.....I believe you deserve better than her....

And since she's the one who wants the divorce I think you have every right to move on.....

Regarding your story.....my (ex?)husband was deployed, in training etc. many times (we've been married 10+ years) and I've been sitting at home worrying about him every minute of the day....one Iraq tour was 14 1/2 months long with death threats against him out of his own midst......I've always been faithful....I never even as much as flirted once during our marriage.....and he wanted a divorce because I don't respect him, don't care about him etc.....  ......and then there is your wife who's been cheating and taking all you've got and you still tried to work it out with her....:scratchhead: 

It's crazy !!!!!

But I really think you should not feel guilty.....I hope you'll find the one that is meant to be the one for you !!!!!!!!




TheLostGoodGuy said:


> Me and my wife have been seperated for a couple of months going on 3. Throughout this time she has called the cops on me three times. They never did anything cause they now we are going though a divorce and this is what she does when she is losing an arguement. I have never laid a hand on her or even threaten her with violence. She would say some cold stuff about keeping our child away from me until we go to court and I would yell at her and she would just expect me to leave her alone after she verbally knife me in the heart like I would jsut shut up after so cold ****. Well after months of hearing she hates me, Im the most selfish person she knows, that she married me only because she had a lapse in judgement, I have a small ______, the list goes on and on. I am none of these things. Well there was a girl who was going through a similar issue and we decided to hang out and enjoy eachothers company. She was getting the same emotional bet down as I was and well you guys can probably figure out were I am going with this. Im not going to lie I dont feel guilty at all. I was badmouthed almost every day and belittled for no reason at all. The STBXW was just trying to validate her kicking me out by drudging up every single little thing that I have ever done in our relationship. I dont know if you guys consider this cheating but I am completley diminshed by this woman and the constant threats of cop callin restraining orders and her keep my child from me has snuffed out any love that I have had for this woman. If anyone of you have read my previous post you know how much I have tried to make things right for us. No matter if I was nice or not the outcome would always be the same. A friend of ours knows of the situation and the things that have been said and done and he tells me man what does she do all day google what is the worst answer to give someone to break their heart. Well I am officailly done and even though she threw me out for some bull reason I will not go back to her ever again apologizing or asking her to forgive me or reconsider. There are other fish out there and I am not saying this girl is the one for me but damn it you dont catch a prize winner the first time you cast your net but it is nice to know that there are other options out there and it just going to take time. Please dont judge and tell me how bad of a person I am. I didnt want this divorce she did so why should i drag my feet any longer when she is probably doing the same thing.


----------



## ChrisInNOVA (Jan 3, 2011)

I always wonder about guys who say a woman called the police on them for "nothing."


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

ChrisInNOVA said:


> I always wonder about guys who say a woman called the police on them for "nothing."


You're telling me!
Police can't just go 3 times for nothing actually happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLostGoodGuy (Nov 1, 2010)

If I did something worthy enough for her to call the cops do you think I would be here now especially after three times. Its the scenerio of the B%@#$ that cried wolf.


----------



## oedriveron (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been there and the way it happened for me goes like this: my wife left me but then came back when she realized the grass is not greener on the other side. After she came back trying to pick up what she threw away she started showing up at my apartment, workplace, and pretty much everywhere and my weak @$$ would let her into my place, car or any other place she'd show up. Then when the conversation got really heated I would want her to leave because I knew how easily things could escalate from there but she would not go, knowing that I won't use physical force. So then after she played her little mind games with me and got me to yield, she now is the one who doesn't want anything to do with me and whenever I show up some place she threatens to call the cops and stuff w/o me even doing anything. I guess they abuse the fact that men are born dogs.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> You're telling me!
> Police can't just go 3 times for nothing actually happened.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, police _have_ to go to a scene if they're called. A dispatcher can't just decide on the phone that it's not a big deal and not send anyone. However, once the police get there, they can figure out what's going on and act from there. 

It sounds like the police wherever LostGG is are well aware of what's going on and pretty quickly dismiss it as "quarreling" rather than a "domestic incident" since there hasn't been any action taken.


----------



## ChrisInNOVA (Jan 3, 2011)

Yawn...


----------



## TheLostGoodGuy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well the kicker is I'm in college takin criminal justice my professor is the cheif of police here and he has known since day one since we initially seperated. 

She is tryin to end my career before I even start it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely720 (Sep 19, 2010)

As a police officer, I know EXACTLY how you feel about your career! 

And yes, the police do HAVE to show up to every single call that Dispatch gets, even the freakin hangups from kids b/c parents are watching them! 

And no....I don't think you should feel guilty. You should feel liberated!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with you and the OW hooking up-you and your STBXW have decided that the marriage is over, anyway.


----------

